# Strike Force Korosu



## Carna (Mar 13, 2008)

Greetings! This is going to be my project log on my 1000 point force! I am hoping to complete these, game with them, then expand as I gain experience in gaming. 

Here's my army list;

2nd Company Strike Force Korosu – 1000 points

HQ
Captain Kurai w/ Power Sword, Combi-Flamer, Artificer Armour – 140 points

Troops
Tactical Squad Katsu (10 Marines) – 225 points DONE
Power Sword/Bolt Pistol, Flamer, Missile Launcher DONE
Razorback DONE

Tactical Squad Hokori (10 Marines) – 225 points DONE DONE
Power Sword/Bolt Pistol, Flamer, Multi-Melta DONE
Razorback DONE

Scouts Squad (5 Scouts) – 75 points
2x Sniper Rifle, 3x Boltgun

Elites
Dreadnought Miho w/ Multi-Melta + CCW/Heavy Flamer – 115 points DONE

Fast Attack
Land Speeder w/ Multi-Melta + Heavy Flamer – 70 points DONE

Heavy Support
Devastator Squad Kaba (5 Marines) – 150 points DONE
4x Missile Launcher, Boltgun

The name's are going to be the only influence of Japanese culture, unless I get very motivated.

Group Shot at the start:










I'm saving Sergeants and the Captain for last!

Any recommendations for the list? Anything that could be better? Thanks for looking.

Updated army shot:


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

I LOVE the quartered scheme. Very sharp looking also good highlights to the black red is a little harder to see but its there and addsdepth. I am curious why the list says razor back and both transports appear to be rhinos. 
Looks very good, gonna have to check back on this! 
+rep


----------



## Carna (Mar 13, 2008)

Thank you! The picture was from before my first game, since I combat squad the Marines now, may aswell get the extra guns  I still have to paint the guns for them.


----------



## jamesknouse (Oct 28, 2009)

Looks Good!


----------



## Carna (Mar 13, 2008)

jamesknouse said:


> Looks Good!


Cheers!

The Dreadnought is finished now.


----------



## Alexious (Apr 13, 2009)

You have done a great job here well done.

But fix the numerals and use either a thicker paint OR... use decals. It is the only thing that lets this great work down.



Well done


Lexi


----------



## Carna (Mar 13, 2008)

Alexious said:


> You have done a great job here well done.
> 
> But fix the numerals and use either a thicker paint OR... use decals. It is the only thing that lets this great work down.
> 
> ...


Cheers! I will definately go over it and fix it one day, when my skillz are up to it. Until then, should suffice to say 2nd Company :victory: That's why I did it on the black and not the red, easier to just paint over it.


----------



## Carna (Mar 13, 2008)

I finished my two Razorbacks as much as they're going to finished for now! Ready and willing to play Wednesday night, 2nd game ever. Enjoy!


----------



## Carna (Mar 13, 2008)

Updated army shot ready for tonights game:


----------



## Carna (Mar 13, 2008)

My Scouts finally turned up, so I can replace the metal scouts with bolters for plastic ones. I am a bit stuck on the paint scheme for the scouts; I was planning on doing a urban camouflage scheme on the trousers, but not sure what to paint the armour. Whether or not to go the quartered scheme or not, and if not what to paint it as. Any advice would be welcome!

The camouflage I'm going for is pretty much this;


----------



## Digg40k (Sep 7, 2008)

Your quartering is so neat man they look awesome!


----------



## Carna (Mar 13, 2008)

Hey, how's it goin? Updated army shot:










I also have been experimenting with Urban camo schemes:


















Thoughts?

I also finished 2 Tactical Squads, all the Sergeants need are their banners:


----------



## Carna (Mar 13, 2008)

4/5 Devastators done. Just the Sergeant to go!










Only noticed that mould line when taking the picture...


----------



## Carna (Mar 13, 2008)

Woo, updated army shot!










Recently finished was the Devastator Squad:










My scouts are still WIP:










C&C welcome. Just need to finish off the Scouts, the Captain, fix up the mistakes on the various squads then figure out how to base these suckas. Thanks for looking!


----------



## Kaiden (Apr 1, 2010)

Very nice man, really like the scout camo.


----------



## Carna (Mar 13, 2008)

Kaiden said:


> Very nice man, really like the scout camo.


Thanks mate. I hope it translates well over the whole squad and that the gun casings will be green like the other Marines will tie it in together. I'm hoping to do a city-fight type basing on all the bases!

Holy shit I have alot of Marines! I just tallied up what I have and it is mind boggling. In a rough total it's close to 240 Marines, 12 Tanks, 7 Speeders and 3 Dreadnoughts. And all I have painted is what's on this blog...I can't forget the 100 or so Warhammer miniatures, and then the 200 or so Lord of the Rings miniatures, more money than brains I think.


----------



## Carna (Mar 13, 2008)

I have 3 Scouts with Bolters done! I think they look pretty sweet. The Skull&Wings on their chestplate is in a half red/black scheme, the lenses are blue and the bolter casing is green to try and tie it in with the rest of the force. I think the camo scheme worked out well, next time I might try and make it darker though. I only noticed the skullandwing icon on the bolter casing on the picture, another mistake to fix! It is also my first try at faces and hair, next time they should look better I hope. Next time I'd like to try out 'face painting' aswell.



















C&C welcome!


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

Love the urban camo! + rep. I think this army is comming in really awesome. The yellow rims on the shoulder pads creates a great contrast to the otherwise quite dark scheme. Nice done!


----------



## Carna (Mar 13, 2008)

Moriouce said:


> Love the urban camo! + rep. I think this army is comming in really awesome. The yellow rims on the shoulder pads creates a great contrast to the otherwise quite dark scheme. Nice done!


Cheers!

Minor update:










My first attempt at basing. Going for an 'urban theme'. It's hard to see but I was going for a painted line on the ground, like on the roads. I was thinking of buying one of those buildings and cutting them up to add to my bases. I've looked at the resin ones available in various places but they just don't seem 'right'. C&C welcome!


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

Looking great mate, can't wait till you get to a 1000 points and then add 500. I like following your thread, have some rep for a good pace and good minitures.


i'll be back after spreading rep apparently....


----------



## Carna (Mar 13, 2008)

Medic Marine said:


> Looking great mate, can't wait till you get to a 1000 points and then add 500. I like following your thread, have some rep for a good pace and good minitures.
> 
> 
> i'll be back after spreading rep apparently....


Thanks mate!

Well here are 15 bases done for my Tactical Squads:










C&C welcome!


----------



## Carna (Mar 13, 2008)

Greetings! Another update. I went ahead and based both Tactical Squads, I also painted on the tactical markings on the shoulder pads (poorly I think, but practice is practice) and the back banners for the sergeants. So anyway, pics:





































Thanks for looking. C&C welcome.


----------

